# hasta que + subj = jusqu'à ce que + indicatif / subjonctif ?



## isasada

Bonjour
Je voudrais savoir si la traduction que j´ai faite au français de la suivante phrase est correcte.
_Jugabamos en la calle hasta que mi madre nos llamaba_
Nous jouions dans la rue jusqu`à ce que ma mère nous appelle.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Hola:

_appelle_ debería estar en imperfecto _appellait_, pero lo demás parece bien.

A lo mejor hay que usar subjuntivo, el presente es igual el compuesto es ¿aie appellés?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No, Luis, en francés no sería correcto usar el imperfecto de indicativo aquí. El presente de subjuntivo es lo correcto.

La propuesta de Isasada está muy bien.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Voyons ce que nous en dit le Dictionnaire des difficultés du français (Hachette):
".Dictionnaires et grammaires déclarent un peu imprudemment que cette locution régit le subjonctif. Cependant l'indicatif est correct quand la phrase ne contient aucune idée de finalité ou d'incertitude."
A la lumière de cette explication (ni finalité ni incertitude): _...jusqu'à ce que ma mère nous appelait_ est  correct.
Bonnes fêtes.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Gurb,

Oui, tu as raison. Mais j'avoue que ça me fait bizarre à l'indicatif, dans ce cas je préférerais employer "jusqu'au moment où". 

Mais ça c'est tout à fait personnel comme choix et je retire donc ce que j'ai dit dans mon premier message.

Merci de me remettre les pendules grammaticales à l'heure. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola Gévy


> j'avoue que ça me fait bizarre à l'indicatif


OUI, moi aussi et je mettrai aussi _appelle_ (indicatif/subj.?); toutefois ça fait un peu moins bizarre si on continue la phrase en disant par exemple: _nous jouions dans la rue jusqu'à ce que ma mère nous appelait pour le dîner/pour aller dîner. _Tu ne crois pas?Bonne journée.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je vois mieux le subjonctif si la première proposition était au futur:

- Nous *jouerons *dans la rue jusqu`à ce que ma mère nous appelle.         




Luis Albornoz said:


> _appelle_ debería estar en imperfecto _appellait_, pero lo demás parece bien.
> 
> A lo mejor hay que usar subjuntivo, el presente es igual el compuesto es ¿aie appellés?



Al margen de estas consideraciones indicativo-subjuntivas, me gustaría resaltar una de las lindezas del verbo *appeler *que si bien se escribe con dos "*p*" en todas sus formas, solo se escribe con dos "*l*" cuando a la(s) "ele(s)" le sigue una "e" muda:
- j'appelle, tu appelles, il appelle, ils appellent
- j'appellerai, etc., etc.


----------



## Gévy

Hola 

Ben non, ça ne passe pas vraiment mieux. 

Une phrase avec le verbe faire, par exemple: nous jouions jusqu'à ce que ma mère faisait à manger. Pour moi, l'emploi naturel aurait été : jusqu'à ce qu'elle fasse à manger/jusqu'au moment où elle faisait à manger. J'emploierais de préférence la dernière formule, sans aucun doute, contournant ainsi le problème, ha, ha, ha....

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## guijarro

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour,

J'ai eu une discussion récemment avec mon élève (d'espagnol) concernant cette expression en français.

En espagnol (ma langue maternelle), c'est clair que _hasta que_ peut être suivi du subjonctif (pour les hypothèses) et de l'indicatif (pour les récits). 

Elle m'assura qu'en français cette expression ne pouvait être suivie que du mode subjonctif, et un long débat s'est déclenché.

Voici le cas:

Elle devait résumer, au présent, un récit dans lequel une femme reste calme _jusqu'à ce qu_' elle s'énerve (elle est calme _puis_ elle s'énerve). 
"Ella se queda calmada hasta que se enerva y grita (...)"

Elle m'assura qu'en français cette phrase au présent n'était pas possible:
"Elle reste calme jusqu'à ce qu'elle s'énerve et crie (...)"
Ou, pour que l'absence du subjonctif soit plus évidente:
"Elle reste calme jusqu'à ce qu'elle s'affaiblit et crie (...)"

Voilà.

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci,

Alejandro.


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 
Le subjonctif se trouve systématiquement après les locutions conjonctives suivantes :                     
 à condition que
 à moins que
 à supposer que
 afin que
 avant que
 bien que
 de crainte que        de façon que
 de peur que
 en admettant que
 encore que
*jusqu'à ce que*
 malgré que
 non que          pour peu que
 pour que
 pourvu que
 quoique
 sans que
 si tant est que
 soit que… soit que…

Toutefois, les Français étant peu respectueux du subjonctif, vous trouverez souvent ces locutions mal employées, avec un présent de l'indicatif par exemple.



guijarro said:


> Elle m'assura qu'en français cette phrase au présent n'était pas possible:
> "Elle reste calme jusqu'à ce qu'elle s'énerve et crie (...)"


C'est une construction impropre, car à l'indicatif présent on est dans le présent, il n'y a pas de notion de durée, dont "elle reste calme jusqu'à" peut être une figure de style, mais pas une construction classique.


----------



## guijarro

Merci de votre réponse.

C'est une construction impropre, car à l'indicatif présent on est dans le présent, il n'y a pas de notion de durée, dont "elle reste calme jusqu'à" peut être une figure de style, mais pas une construction classique.[/QUOTE]

D'accord, mais alors le problème se trouve plutôt dans les temps (du présent au lieu du passé -simple, composé, imparfait, voire futur) que dans les modes (subjonctif ou indicatif).

La phrase : "Elle resta calme jusqu'à ce qu'elle s'énerva", au passé simple de l'indicatif, est-elle correcte?


Codrialement,

Alejandro.


----------



## Michelvar

guijarro said:


> La phrase : "Elle resta calme jusqu'à ce qu'elle s'énerva", au passé simple de l'indicatif, est-elle correcte?



"elle resta (indicatif passé simple) calme jusqu'à ce qu'elle s'énerve (subjonctif présent)"


----------



## guijarro

Même dans une description de faits?


----------



## Michelvar

proposez un exemple, ce sera plus simple


----------



## guijarro

Ok.

Je voudrais raconter en événement dont j'ai été témoin.

"Alors, elle resta calme jusqu'à ce qu'elle lui détruisit sa tente et partit."

Au passé simple de l'indicatif.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec Michelvar : "Alors, elle resta calme jusqu'à ce qu'elle lui détruisît/détruise sa tente et partit."
Si vous souhaitez éviter le subjonctif : "Alors, elle resta calme jusqu'à la destruction de sa tente et partit."


----------



## Michelvar

guijarro said:


> Ok.
> 
> Je voudrais raconter en événement dont j'ai été témoin.
> 
> "Alors, elle resta calme jusqu'à ce qu'elle lui détruisit sa tente et partit."
> 
> Au passé simple de l'indicatif.



Elle reste calme (indicatif présent) jusqu'à ce qu'elle détruise (subjonctif présent) sa tente.

C'est assez particulier, c'est un effet de style, puisque lorsqu'on écrit "elle reste calme", on est au présent et on ne sait pas encore qu'elle va détruire sa tente.

Par exemple si on commente une vidéo, on dit "regarde, elle est calme.... elle reste calme.... et là, regarde, elle détruit sa tente! Tu as vu, elle est resté calme (passé composé indicatif) jusqu'à ce qu'elle détruise (subjonctif présent) sa tente.

Avec un effet de style on peut écrire "tu vas voir, elle reste calme jusqu'à ce qu'elle détruise sa tente", mais c'est assez particulier de parler au présent de quelque chose qui est dans le futur ou dans le passé.


----------



## guijarro

Ok.

C'est assez particulier mais peut être admis dans les cas comme celui que vous avez décrit. 

Ce n'est pas forcémment faux si la phrase veut rester dans indicatif (le présent (ou le passé) pour produire un effet de "déroulement de l'action" devant nos yeux.


----------



## itka

> Ok.
> C'est assez particulier mais peut être admis dans les cas comme celui que vous avez décrit.
> Ce n'est pas forcémment faux si la phrase veut rester dans indicatif (le  présent (ou le passé) pour produire un effet de "déroulement de  l'action" devant nos yeux.



Je suis désolée, guijarro, mais je pense que ton élève a entièrement raison. 

Seul le subjonctif est correct après "jusqu'à ce que" quel que soit le temps de l'action ou l'effet de style que tu veuilles produire.
Dans l'exemple que te donne Milchevar, l'effet de style est amené par le présent (de l'indicatif) du verbe de la principale et non en supprimant le subjonctif de la subordonnée.  

Il y a de nombreux moyens d'éviter le subjonctif si on le souhaite (pourquoi ?) mais alors, il ne faut pas employer "jusqu'à ce que".


----------



## guijarro

Ok, merci.


----------



## janpol

Alors, elle resta calme jusqu'à ce qu'elle lui détruis*î*t sa tente et part*î*t."
l'exemple serait plus clair avec des prénoms à la place des "elle"


----------



## Lacuzon

Janpol,

J'ai quant à moi compris la phrase comme : elle resta calme jusqu'à ce qu'elle lui détruis*î*t sa tente puis part*i*t


----------



## guijarro

Ok, seulement au subjonctif:

"elle lui détruisît sa tente et partît".


----------



## guijarro

Le sens souhaité pour la phrase devient plus évident avec l'exemple de Lacuzon.


----------



## geostan

Si on veut éviter le subjonctif, on peut toujours recourir à _jusqu'au moment où_.


----------



## janpol

faute de contexte, j'avais compris :
A resta calme jusqu'à ce que B lui détruis*î*t sa tente et part*î*t."


----------



## GURB

itka said:


> Seul le subjonctif est correct après "jusqu'à ce que" quel que soit le temps de l'action ou l'effet de style que tu veuilles produire.


Ton affirmation me semble bien péremptoire.
Ce n'est, en tous cas, pas l'avis de cette grammaire du français*...*


> T_outefois, si on veut insister sur l’aspect réel d’un fait, il est possible de mettre le verbe qui suit à l’indicatif; cet emploi est cependant plus courant dans la langue littéraire._   - Josiane courait le long d’une rivière, *jusqu’à ce que*, se sentant faible, elle tomba sans connaissance.


Pas plus que du NOuveau Dictionnaire des difficultés du français qui dit:
_L'indicatif est correct quand la phrase ne contient aucune idée de finalité ni d'incertitude._
_J'éprouvai un sentiment de pitié jusqu'à ce que je vis que cette petite fille n'avait pas une seule fois regardé sa captive._ Maurice Barrès.
Parfois même employer le subjonctif au lieu de l'indicatif peut entraîner un contre-sens.
Voilà ces quelques remarques.
Bien à vous.


----------



## Pohana

GURB said:


> ...Pas plus que du Nouveau Dictionnaire des difficultés du français qui dit: _L'indicatif est correct quand la phrase ne contient aucune idée de finalité ni d'incertitude._
> _J'éprouvai un sentiment de pitié jusqu'à ce que je vis._..






guijarro said:


> ..."Ella se queda calmada hasta que se enerva y grita (...)"



 Esta construcción, como yo la entiendo, sería correcta en español *sólo* como una mera descripción, por ejemplo, un director de una obra de teatro que describe una escena; no hay ni finalidad, ni incertidumbre, no hay hipótesis.
Mi intención no es seguir dando vueltas al asunto; simplemente desconocía que en francés se podría utilizar el indicativo en este caso, aunque suene TAN extraño, gracias Gurb.


----------



## GURB

Hola Pohana
Robert le Bihois en *Syntaxe du français moderne*, cita esta frase de A. France a propósito de los Reyes Magos: _L'étoile qu'ils avaient vue en Orient les précédait *jusqu'à ce que*, venant au-dessus du lieu ou était l'enfant, elle *s'y arrêta*_. Añade que si se emplease el subjuntivo *arrêtât*, sería un contrasentido.
Es de notar, sin embargo, que el empleo del subj. tras "jusqu'à ce que" se encuentra esencialmente en casos de "désubordination" como dicen los gramáticos, es decir cuando "jusquà ce que" es seguido de una coma y un miembro de frase que  aleja esta locución del verbo al que rige. _Ils reprenaient haleine, jusqu'à ce qu'enfin Louis, s'étant à demi soulevé,* regarda* la fenêtre.._.Mauriac, citado por Paul Robert. ¡Qué complejo el francés!
Es todo...buen fin de semana


----------



## Nanon

D'accord avec tous les participants précédents qui s'accordent à ne retenir que le subjonctif après _jusqu'à ce que_. Dans la langue parlée comme écrite et dans la majorité des cas, c'est ce qu'il faut faire.

J'avoue que l'explication du Dictionnaire des difficultés Hachette me jette dans un abîme de perplexité, à moins qu'elle ne soit incomplète. Elle obéit à une certaine logique, le subjonctif étant le mode de la finalité ou de l'incertitude, mais je n'en vois aucune application concrète dans une phrase au présent. Il a dû leur manquer une partie de l'explication.

À la lumière des exemples donnés par Gurb, parmi les temps de l'indicatif, seuls le passé simple et le passé antérieur pourraient suivre _jusqu'à ce que_. Cela fait sens, d'ailleurs, puisque ces temps se réfèrent à des actions ponctuelles dans le passé...

Mais au présent, j'ai beau essayer de dire des phrases avec _jusqu'à ce que_ + indicatif, elles ne passent pas ! Qu'on essaie avec des verbes des 2e et 3e groupe :  _*jusqu'à ce que tu finis ? *jusqu'à ce que tu viens ? _Je m'en étrangle...


----------



## GURB

Hola


> Mais au présent, j'ai beau essayer de dire des phrases avec _jusqu'à ce que_ + indicatif, elles ne passent pas ! Qu'on essaie avec des verbes des 2e et 3e groupe :  _*jusqu'à ce que tu finis ? *jusqu'à ce que tu viens ? _Je m'en étrangle...


Moi aussi; je suis parfaitement d'accord. Les remarques que j'ai faites et les exemples que j'ai donnés n'avaient d'autre but que de montrer que l'emploi de l'indicatif après cette locution était possible dans certains cas.
On le trouve aussi parfois suivi du passé composé.


> _Il a travaillé par la suite au centre de coordination entre les  commissions nationales arabes Rabat *jusqu'à ce qu’il* *a été mis* à la  retraite en 1975.._.Wikipédia


Bonne journée.


----------

